# Coffee coming out slowly



## Garside13 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi I have a la Scala commercial coffee machine and the coffee/liquid is coming out quite slowly? Can someone please help.

thanks


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Either don't tamp as hard or make the grind size more coarse and tamp the same. It's best to change the grind rather than the tamping.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Is the water flow there without the p/f in place, just a thought. Then maybe it would help if you give some background - has it been ok until today and so on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Before we start giving advice , let's establish some baiscs .

how much coffee are you using ( measured in grams ) and in type of basket ( single or double or pressurised )

Are you grinding your own coffee ? Are you actually tamping it ?

then define too slow ? How much espresso is your dose making over what tome frame ?

then we can start to understand of you are over filling your basket or one of the other things it could be .


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Tamp until you feel resistance, do that every time and you won't go far wrong, then adjust the grind.


----------



## Garside13 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's a commercial machine for a coffee shop , separate grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take a handle off and place a cup on scales and weigh how much water comes out in 30 seconds. That will establish if the initial flow is ok. Making a shot is passing water through a puck under pressure. There are several variables but generally speaking, if the flow is wrong it might be you have too much coffee in the basket, the ground is too fine or the tamp too hard, creating too much resistance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Garside13 said:


> It's a commercial machine for a coffee shop , separate grinder


You need to answer my other questions , any suggestions re tamping are pointless unless we know if you are overfilling the basket with coffee...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Has it been working ok until today?


----------



## Garside13 (Jul 1, 2017)

No not over filling, I run a coffee shop and have used it daily for a good few years without any issues, it only started the other day so I'm a bit phased on this one


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

if you want some help you're going to have to provide more detail rather than 1 liners without any real info....


----------

